# Cats and Kittens for adoption from Greece



## Avlona (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi all, apologies if this is not allowed but recently returned from Greece where we found a street kitten in bad shape, got her seen by the vet and fostered and are now rehoming her with a friend in the UK.
During this process I met some wonderful people in Greece who are looking for homes for their fosters and I agreed to help. 
This is all above board with a transport company involved and all the paperwork ready to go. If anyone was looking to adopt I would be very happy to talk you through what I know and put you in touch with the rescues.
Many thanks, Holly


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Avlona said:


> Hi all, apologies if this is not allowed but recently returned from Greece where we found a street kitten in bad shape, got her seen by the vet and fostered and are now rehoming her with a friend in the UK.
> During this process I met some wonderful people in Greece who are looking for homes for their fosters and I agreed to help.
> This is all above board with a transport company involved and all the paperwork ready to go. If anyone was looking to adopt I would be very happy to talk you through what I know and put you in touch with the rescues.
> Many thanks, Holly


Well done @Avlona /Holly. I wish you and all the furry felines lots of luck in finding loving new forever homes. They all look adorable. It's quite shocking what so many have to put up with, very sad indeed. My niece has taken on some dogs from China, which were bred to be eaten. What a world we live in eh? Thank heavens for wonderful people like you and my niece.


----------

